# ISO horse transportation WA state



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I say this on all threads like this, but check out uship.com. I had really fantastic luck with the site. Good luck with your move~


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've had great luck with Uship and I've been left high and dry with Uship. Be careful and check out who you're dealing with on that site.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

You could try Bob Hubbard Transportation Bob Hubbard Horse Transportation, Inc | Horse Transportation Services | 800-472-7786

I've used Purple Sage Coach and been very happy with them, but not sure if they do longer trips. Purple Sage Coach---Your Northwest Washington Horse Hauling Solution.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Kathy's Taxi was one we used but it was for a shorter haul. I can ask at the barn next time I am out that way.


----------



## lesti (Nov 14, 2014)

I've been checking some hauling companies and most have been running $500-1,000 which is more than I'm getting the horse for! So I think unless I can get a quote for less than around $200, my only options are people who happen to be going that way :/


----------



## lesti (Nov 14, 2014)

And the thing is that this is pretty last minute- we've been planning on going to see a rescue horse tomorrow for a while, but now my mom says that if I can't find transportation for the horse then there's no reason to even look


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Have you told the transporters it's for a rescue horse? Sometimes they will give a break because of that. You're looking at roughly 250 miles, so I'd expect at least $1 to $1.50/mile. The cost of the horse doesn't enter into it, it's what it costs to do the haul.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

I paid 300.00 to get my horse from Veradale to Bellingham basically from the Idaho border to the coast. It was last minute... 
I really can't remember the name but I found him online.. 
I was going to use Bob Hubbard but he pushed back the date three times which almost screwed things up for me.
He does have great reviews that was just my experience with his company.


----------



## lesti (Nov 14, 2014)

I think I found a lady who will do it for $.65 a mile. But Apollo- if the name comes to mind please let me know so I have a back up! Thank you all


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

D. Edmondson.

He is based out of Idaho but he does a lot of transport between western wa and Idaho.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Personally, I will pay extra if it means using a company that's insured and has a reputation for being safe and professional. I wouldn't trust someone who I didn't know well to haul my horse unless they are licensed, insured and have good reviews.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^All three of those things can often be found without the high pricetag~ It's just a matter of being careful and doing your research. This is true of all things in the twenty first century!

OP, best of luck with your move! Glad you found someone!


----------



## lesti (Nov 14, 2014)

I had everything all set up but the horse I was going to get ended up making a... Memorable first impression. He reared multiple times in the barn, tore the cross tie brackets off the wall and ended up flipping himself. 'Great ground manners' 'beginner horse'  I don't think he's the one for me. If he does that in cross ties I wonder what he would have done on the 7+ hour trailer ride home! Thank you to anyone who helped! I'll keep all of your suggestions in mind when I do find the right horse


----------

